# A bit of a change...



## hchan (Apr 26, 2011)

A little while ago, I mentioned that I wanted to make some bids for the Australian auction but couldn't any more because of a change in circumstances... Well it's pretty much a done deal now, so I can talk about it!

I will be relocating to Los Angeles for work for two years or so, probably within the next month. Mixed feelings from a orchid point of view. Good news is that I will have lots of paphs to choose from, a lot more. In fact just more orchids in general! Bad news is the orchids I have now probably won't survive my time away and also two years isn't really a lot of time to grow much of anything... I haven't decided what my orchid strategy will be once I'm in LA, I'm thinking of getting a small number of blooming size plants that I can enjoy while I'm there and then just selling them when I leave. What do you guys think??


----------



## Justin (Apr 26, 2011)

sounds like a plan. great stress relief to help deal with the new job


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 26, 2011)

Tough one to deal with. When you're on the go internationally you always have to think in shorter blocks of time. I'd focus on stuff you really like and have room for. LA isn't a place you'll have much room unless your rich!

Personally, after I cannot make it here in Japan any longer, I think I'm headed for a tropical place that isn't break neck expensive and just live out my last years on a small plot of land. Grow food and orchids and ferns and coffee and...

Or so goes the dream.


----------



## Heather (Apr 26, 2011)

Probably not the time to invest in sanderianum flasks! Good for you, that's a big change! What are you doing with your current plants? 

I must say that my small collection of Neos is keeping me quite sated. Haven't felt too much like re-establishing the giant paph collection since I moved out to Cali 2 years ago. I like the small fragrant ones and they bloom reliably every year with little care. There's a person on eBay who has pretty nice plants and they are generally not too pricey. I certainly wouldn't want to invest too money in the plants.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 26, 2011)

I think I'm glad I'm not in your shoes!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 26, 2011)

Hope you find a good home for your existng plants. I'd just pick a select group to try here, otherwise the addiction could overwhelm you!


----------



## hchan (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions 



KyushuCalanthe said:


> Tough one to deal with. When you're on the go internationally you always have to think in shorter blocks of time. I'd focus on stuff you really like and have room for. LA isn't a place you'll have much room unless your rich!
> 
> Personally, after I cannot make it here in Japan any longer, I think I'm headed for a tropical place that isn't break neck expensive and just live out my last years on a small plot of land. Grow food and orchids and ferns and coffee and...
> 
> Or so goes the dream.



 Oh, I'm certainly not rich and I won't have a lot of room. I'm probably going to go for a one bedroom apartment with a good aspect for growing orchids.

Come to Australia! Though with the way the Aussie dollar is going at the moment, it's probably not that cheap anymore. I think you'd like our climate though  I'd love to retire and grow orchids & ferns!! Apparently I'm still too young to retire. 




Heather said:


> Probably not the time to invest in sanderianum flasks! Good for you, that's a big change! What are you doing with your current plants?
> 
> I must say that my small collection of Neos is keeping me quite sated. Haven't felt too much like re-establishing the giant paph collection since I moved out to Cali 2 years ago. I like the small fragrant ones and they bloom reliably every year with little care. There's a person on eBay who has pretty nice plants and they are generally not too pricey. I certainly wouldn't want to invest too money in the plants.



Yup, no sanderianum flasks for me! Everything will need to be in bud or in bloom. Even NBS wouldn't be enough. My current plants will go to my mother for safe-keeping. She's not a great one with plants (sorry Mum...). She puts ferns into dark rooms with about 5 footcandles of light and expect them to grow. I really don't like their chances, but oh well I don't have anyone else to give them to.

I've also been thinking of Neos, as well as oriental Cymbs and of course some Paphs. Once I'm over there I'll have to ask for some good local sources. I know Santa Barbara Orchids is close by.

Really, what I really need to do is to housesit for an orchid person. I'm also good with general gardening and also with aquariums!  But that's not going to happen is it haha.


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 28, 2011)

If you're planning on letting go of some paphs (seedlings from Ivan), I'll be happy to take care of them..  All the best in LA


----------



## Heather (Apr 28, 2011)

hchan said:


> Really, what I really need to do is to housesit for an orchid person. I'm also good with general gardening and also with aquariums!  But that's not going to happen is it haha.



Hey, you never know! How about putting an add on The Orchid Mall? Someone may be looking just for you!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 28, 2011)

hchan said:


> Come to Australia! Though with the way the Aussie dollar is going at the moment, it's probably not that cheap anymore. I think you'd like our climate though  I'd love to retire and grow orchids & ferns!! Apparently I'm still too young to retire.



I would indeed enjoy the climate, but not the cost of things. I'm thinking somewhere I can live on the cheap. Getting tired of "developed nations" and cold temperatures. 

You're never too young to retire. I've been retired my whole life :rollhappy:


----------



## gonewild (Apr 28, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> I would indeed enjoy the climate, but not the cost of things. I'm thinking somewhere I can live on the cheap. Getting tired of "developed nations" and cold temperatures.
> 
> You're never too young to retire. I've been retired my whole life :rollhappy:



Peru is cheap and an orchid paradise. I'm not ready to retire but I'm moving back there soon.


----------



## mormodes (Apr 28, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> I would indeed enjoy the climate, but not the cost of things. I'm thinking somewhere I can live on the cheap. Getting tired of "developed nations" and cold temperatures.
> 
> You're never too young to retire. I've been retired my whole life :rollhappy:



We'll always have Tajikistan....


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 28, 2011)

mormodes said:


> We'll always have Tajikistan....



Too cold...but the mountains sound nice. Peru looks better. 

My only criteria for a country are: not too many guns going off (opps! there goes the USA), none are pointed at me, it is warm year round with lots of natural resources (esp. forests and mountains), ample food or ability to grow it, and enough work to keep an aging foreigner alive 3-4 more decades. 

I'm not asking much...


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 29, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> ...My only criteria for a country are: not too many guns going off (opps! there goes the USA), none are pointed at me, it is warm year round with lots of natural resources (esp. forests and mountains), ample food or ability to grow it, and enough work to keep an aging foreigner alive 3-4 more decades.
> 
> I'm not asking much...





when you find it, please let me know too.
sounds dreamy....


----------



## gonewild (Apr 29, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Too cold...but the mountains sound nice. Peru looks better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gonewild (Apr 29, 2011)

likespaphs said:


> when you find it, please let me know too.
> sounds dreamy....



We can all go and make an Ex-pat orchid commune.
This is a link to a friend's plan to save us....

http://www.andersresort.com/

:clap:


----------



## hchan (May 7, 2011)

Everything is moving along, I'll be arriving in LA on 20th May! So what are some good orchid nurseries in the LA area? I only know Santa Barbara Orchid Estate. Which orchid societies cover the LA area?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 8, 2011)

gonewild said:


> We can all go and make an Ex-pat orchid commune.
> This is a link to a friend's plan to save us....
> 
> http://www.andersresort.com/
> ...



Lance, MAN, I'm packing my bags now!

Sorry for hijacking your thread Hubert. And good luck in the city of angels.


----------



## hchan (May 8, 2011)

Thanks Tom 

Any tips from anyone please? I looked at Cal Orchids, but they don't seem to have any Paphs.


----------



## Rick (May 8, 2011)

Andy's Orchids is south of LA. They've cut way back on slippers but have tons of weird small stuff appropriate for apartment growing. I believe Terry Root and OZ are in southern Ca, but I don't think they are generally accessible. 

I grew up in LA, but other than going back periodically to visit family, I haven't paid much attention to the orchid scene there in 20 years. 

If you are in LA proper then it's crowded apartment living, but LA city itself is small, so most likely you would be in one of the adjacent suburb cities (not readily distinguishable from LA proper). Generally when people think of LA they mean "southern CA, south of Bakersfield and north of Orange Co. You may look at renting a house instead and put up a small green house.

There should be tons of orchid opportunities from Santa Barbara south to San Diego. I used to know lots of people grew cymbidiums outside year round, and virtually every garden center sold some orchids.

You should have no problems making orchid friends in LA.


----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2011)

If you can get to Terry Root's OZ you'll be fine! Contact Dean 'Paphiness' Hung and maybe you can meet and go with him.


----------



## Rick (May 8, 2011)

I guess with Oz being in Monterey that is really more central Ca than Southern.

But since they are wholesaling only these days, you'd have to dig around and find out who in S. Ca they are selling to.


----------



## jjkOC (May 9, 2011)

Hi Hubert! I am a soCal native and live in Orange County, CA. You will definitely find some orchid-lovers out here! I second the suggestions of visiting Andy's orchids in Encinitas. His offerings are orchid species of all kinds... both he and his brother are friendly and very helpful. 

I highly recommend Dean Hung's nursery paphinessorchids! He is really passionate about Paphs and very knowledgable. Most of the orchids in my collection are from his nursery. He also has orchids from OZ. 

By the way, you should try to go to the Santa Barbara Orchid Estate International Orchid Fair July 9-10th; and Fascination of Orchids show September 24-25th, I'm sure you will find many orchids in bloom at these two events to fill your studio or one bedroom apt!

Check out Southern CA other events: http://www.orchidssc.org/ossc_calendar_of_events.aspx

Anyhow, the weather has been fantastic! Sunny, coastal breeze; the average temp. this week will be around 67F, where I live.


----------



## NYEric (May 9, 2011)

jjkOC said:


> Anyhow, the weather has been fantastic! Sunny, coastal breeze; the average temp. this week will be around 67F, where I live.



Me too!


----------



## hchan (May 9, 2011)

Thanks guys that's great!! I'm still in the throes of tying up loose ends, can't believe I'm flying out already next week. I'm thinking that while I'm in temporary accommodation for the first two months I might just choose one orchid to keep me happy


----------



## paphioboy (May 10, 2011)

Just one? You know that's not going to last for long...


----------



## hchan (May 10, 2011)

Just while I'm in the serviced apartment or hotel. I'll be getting more when I get my own place (studio or 1 bedroom). I'm thinking something smallish... Maybe a Cymbidium Golden Elf 'Sundust', which should be blooming when I arrive. Or maybe Masdevallia Pixie Treasure 'Antique Gold', which reblooms regularly. Or maybe I will need both?! I'm seriously thinking of buying them the first weekend I land! :rollhappy:

Oh and maybe Neofinetia too...


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2011)

hchan said:


> Just while I'm in the serviced apartment or hotel. I'll be getting more when I get my own place (studio or 1 bedroom). I'm thinking something smallish... Maybe a Cymbidium Golden Elf 'Sundust', which should be blooming when I arrive. Or maybe Masdevallia Pixie Treasure 'Antique Gold', which reblooms regularly. Or maybe I will need both?! I'm seriously thinking of buying them the first weekend I land! :rollhappy:
> 
> Oh and maybe Neofinetia too...



You are definitely going to need a trip to Andy's if you are looking for cool small species. Get a big aquarium (or other big glass/plexi box) to make a Wardian case.


----------



## hchan (May 10, 2011)

I did have a think about a Wardian case, but starting to think that using something like this from IKEA and covering with polyfilm might work: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S69829083. If I can find a place with hardwood floors I could put wheels on it and push it around. A fan or two inside should work. I could remove the first shelf and hang some baskets from the top and then place pots of orchids and ferns on the lower shelves. What do you guys think?

Or maybe I could adapt an IKEA Billy bookcase into a big Wardian case of sorts by removing the shelves and replacing with metal wire shelves. I'd have to waterproof the bookcase though... I could then attach polyfilm to both sides and voila!


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2011)

aoki, or someone here posted an IKEA case they have in their office for growing orchids.


----------



## hchan (May 10, 2011)

Doh I meant Expedit bookcase, not Billy! Cool I'll try and find it.


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2011)

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6641
&highlight=iKEA
Try this.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2011)

hchan said:


> Or maybe I could adapt an IKEA Billy bookcase into a big Wardian case of sorts by removing the shelves and replacing with metal wire shelves. I'd have to waterproof the bookcase though... I could then attach polyfilm to both sides and voila!




VOILA:wink:


----------



## hchan (May 10, 2011)

NYEric said:


> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6641
> &highlight=iKEA
> Try this.



Thanks Eric! I think it might be this: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10011055. That's pretty cheap!! Also this one is like an instant Wardian case, though it's not quite as cheap: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40128563.


----------



## hchan (May 20, 2011)

Tada! I've arrived here in LA. Planning to go orchid shopping tomorrow.


----------



## Heather (May 20, 2011)

Cool cases! I don't seem to remember that thread of Ki's. Wonder what she's been up to!


----------



## Rick (May 20, 2011)

hchan said:


> Tada! I've arrived here in LA. Planning to go orchid shopping tomorrow.



Dang Hubert, have you got a place yet?


----------



## etex (May 21, 2011)

Welcome to the USA, Hubert!!


What orchids did you buy?


----------



## hchan (May 22, 2011)

Rick said:


> Dang Hubert, have you got a place yet?



I'm in temporary accommodation for two months, a serviced apartment. Will have to work on getting my own place.



etex said:


> Welcome to the USA, Hubert!!
> 
> 
> What orchids did you buy?



Thanks! I bought some Cyms, a Paph, a Neo and an Angraecum. I'll post the details tomorrow in the collection section


----------



## paphioboy (May 22, 2011)

> Thanks! I bought some Cyms, a Paph, a Neo and an Angraecum. I'll post the details tomorrow in the collection section



Whatever happened to only 1 plant while you were waiting to get a permanent place?


----------



## Howzat (May 29, 2011)

Well Hubert, hope you settle in nicely in LA.
You certainly have shown a fanatical side of orchid growing, "Orchid hunting on the second day of arrival in LA"!!! WOW. LA is a very big city, and I have been there twice and had lost my way driving there a few times (before GPS). I still remember, getting lost from a car rental shop at LAX to Van Nuys in the evening of December '92. Horrible feeling!!!!!
Once again good luck. You won't be coming to Perth, then, next year ?? or Singapore this year???. I will be meeting Bolero on the judging floor (hopefully, our application have not been processed yet) in Singapore and the Quiet Australian as well. Wonder how many from this forum will be at the WOC.


----------

